# Cypripedium Sabine several plants



## fundulopanchax (May 10, 2020)

Cyp Sabine is another early bloomer for me. I start off with two nice clumps. Each bloomed for the first time in 2015 and were in the same raised bed through Fall 2019. I then moved them such that one clump is in my new display bed and the other is in a mixed garden bed. Both were a bit cranky from being moved but they have bloomed reasonably well.


----------



## abax (May 10, 2020)

Lovely, healthy plants. Congratuations!


----------

